# **** lure



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

does anybody know a strong smelling cheap homemade lure


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

.....Fish oil... Peanutbutter mixed with molassas... vanilla extract, alone or mixed with marshmellows... honey mixed with marshmellows... Raspberry marshmellow fluff... bacon grease... licorice extract... the oil off of canned sardines, oysters, mackeral, salmon ... cheap perfume... Patis (a type of fish oil you can get at oriential food stores for about 2 or 3 bucks a quart) ... speriment extract...... I have even heard of people useing a strong smelling mint toothpaste, but I have not tried it myself...

But keep in mind that a set for any animal needs to be on location.... Don't expect ANY lure to draw any animal very far off it's line of travel, no matter what the advertizements say, or no matter how "strong smelling" the lure. Scent disapates and it rises, lures dry out, they dilute, wind currents change, traveling animals often have objectives, etc... Location is the single most important thing in trapping... If they aren't running there, you won't catch them there... I like to make my sets directly in the animal's line of travel, where he can't possibly avoid noticeing it, whether it is lured or not.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Great advice mongojoe. An un-lured dirthole has amazing results if set on location.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Mongojoe gave ya great advice. Try adding some almond oil extract into the mix. **** go crazy over it. You can find it in the baking section at the grocery store.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Agreed.....but keep in ming "fishy" smells also attract cats & stinkers. I had a buddy catch 2 coyote this season on PVC sets & fishoil. "Sweet" smells work good on **** too.

Smitty


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I used to use nothing but old chicken eggs. I'd use the ones that where fresh from the farm, but I'd imagine if you just let a store bought egg sit out for a while then crack it they'd come to it. We would usually just make a hole in one egg, just enough for the smell to get out and then put another one in with it to make the meal look more appealing. Cheap, easy, and works great for *****.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

ok well i am using live traps so i tey to get as much smell as i can


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

About all I use in cagetraps is marshmellows, have also used Fruit-Loops & vanilla wafers.

Smitty


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

do you catch much possumes on the marshmeloes and they dont put of much scent


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You'll catch 'possum on marshmellows as well. I only use livetraps in barns, around cats. They aren't interested in the MM's.

Eggs will work too, as a visual, yet have no smell. I think the large marshmellows have the resemblance of eggs to the critters, but are cheaper.

Smitty


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i pit some eggs in a bag and in a microw wave and put them in my trap with peanut butter and another one with sardines and my own bait i am using live traps arond creeks


----------

